# PMTT Coming To Ohio



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The Championship will be held in Ohio in 2011. I have heard that they will be coming to Alum Creek Resevoir. Though, I don't believe that has been officially confirmed. Pretty cool!

http://www.promusky.com/news_&_updates.htm


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is intersting, I wouldn't have thought they'd ever be coming to Ohio for the championship.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Ummmm I doubt it.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I also heard they were going to have a tourney @ Alum.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Ummmm I doubt it.


What was that? You must not have clicked on the link. Here it is.



2011 registrations are being accepted.

You can register to fish in 1 tournament or all 3 Qualifying events, it's up to you. The PMTT is now excepting entries for the 2011 season up until the February 15th drawing for starting positions. After the drawing all entries received will be on a first come first serve basis.

Three Qualifiers!

Cave Run Lake, Kentucky, April 16th & 17th, 2011 

Eagle River Chain, Eagle River, WI, June 25th & 26th, 2011 

TBA, Minnesota, August 13 th & 14th, 2011 

World Championship!

TBA, Ohio, September 24th & 25th, 2011


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nothing against you CG...I've been involved with the PMTT in the past and the organizers...I will believe an OH lake qualifier when I see it. I'd certainly be all for it. I'd really like to see a PMTT Eastern Division...too many snob-nosed, mid-wests the best, sh#t don't stink attitudes for me.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> What was that? You must not have clicked on the link. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont waste your time critter, this guy always speaks before he thinks


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I heard the same thing, Championship at Alum this year. I think it is great.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

It could be good/could be bad for Alum. Good if we don't have spring floods. Bad if we do. We have been very fortunate for 4 years running now. The spillway will probably be out of bounds (LOL!).


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Nothing against you CG...I've been involved with the PMTT in the past and the organizers...I will believe an OH lake qualifier when I see it.


Not just a qualifier, but the championship. It looks like things were made official as of yesterday or today. It's being reported on Muskie First and other sites that:



> World Championship!
> * Alum Creek Lake, Ohio, September 24th & 25th, 2011


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nevermind.....it's also now confirmed on the PMT site:

http://promusky.com/


----------

